# 93 altima cough when revved



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

so i just bought this car and i noticed that when i rev it from idle, it's a little hesitant and then it revs fine past 2000-2500k. it's not as bad when it's warmed up but i'd still like to fix this. i'm thinking the distributor may need to be leaned out a bit but i'm not sure. any input is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The Gambit X said:


> i'm thinking the distributor may need to be leaned out a bit


:wtf:
Distributors don't get leaned out. They either get repaired, replaced, removed, installed, turned to advance or turned to retard ignition timing.
What else have you tried so far to cure the problem?


----------



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

my bad. wrong terminology lol. i think it may be advanced too far but i'm not exactly sure. i haven't done anything to it yet. no codes have been thrown on it either. it has a new distributor on it which what makes me not so sure about it unless whoever installed it didn't get it all the way right.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If it was advanced too far, you'd likely hear it pinging a bunch, and hot starts would likely be pretty hard...hard as in sounds like every time a cylinder tries to fire, it's firing against the starter...because it's trying to push the piston down that's coming up.
There's a thousand different things that could cause a hesitation. From a vacuum leak, to a bad tank of gas, to a weak plug wire, to a rotten fuel filter, to a thousand other things.
Gotta start eliminating probable causes, start checking stuff, looking for something that just doesn't look quite right. Get in there with some tools and go nuts.
First thing I'd do is put a fresh tank of quality gas in it. After all, you did say you just bought it. Who knows what kind of crap was in there before you bought it!
Then do a FULL tune up...plugs, wires, cap, rotor, air and fuel filters, oil change, clean the battery terminals, tweak the timing, and so on. Get a Haynes manual for the car. And do skimp either. You might end up shooting yourself in the foot chasing a problem that doesn't really exist.


----------



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

almost all of that has been done. it has new plugs, wires, distributor, cam seals, timing belt, etc. the gas did have a smell to it when i bought it but i've already run 4 fuel treatments on it. bad gas was definitely a possibility as was clogged injectors. i would imagine for a clogged fuel filter that it would be affected across the whole powerband. one thing i've noticed it does as well is cough back up through the intake. which for me points towards a slightly advanced timing but only slightly. however i wanted to get a second opinion before i went gun hoe on this.


----------



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

well i did some work on it and i was right about it being the distributor. but it needed to be advanced instead of retarded. but i appreciate help and input.


----------

